# East Gary Car Company



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

In an earlier post, I asked about where to get metal trucks and East Gary Car Company was mentioned. So I found their ad in GR and sent an SASE and in a few days, I got the return literature. It was a one page photo copy that said 2006 list. There were no pictures and very little info, just titles and prices. And for shipping it had a sentence with "orders under $30" marked out and hand written to the end of the sentence that stated shipping was $6, "minimum". There were no instructions on how to buy or any phone number. I guess if you want to know more, you have to write back. And I assume one writes a check and adds $6 shipping and waits to see what happens.

I want to know more about these. I recently bought some nice wood and metal unfinished hand made cars that I have completed except for trucks and couplers and I want metal trucks due to fear of top-heaviness as well as a desire not to add plastic to these except for window glazing (would kind of ruin the "folk art" appearance of them). I tried to be a good member and do a search on this list and found very little. I did see that their trucks were review in Stig, but when I looked on that site, couldn't find anything.


Soooooo, anyone know anything about these? 

Doug


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

They are nice trucks but require a bit of work over, nothing serious. They come with a bit of mold flashing that needs cleaned and the holes in the journal boxes need a bit of reaming. The owner is a friend of a friend, I met him once at a meet, nice guy, easy to deal with. But, he is pretty low tech, has no computer everything has to be done snail mail. For that matter I don't think he has a phone either.

hope that helps 
Terry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing how these folks stay in business. No phone num for this day and age. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a review on his stuff awhile back in GR or Steam in the Garden. Pretty favorable, they come with metal wheels.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Terry, are they for truck mounted couplers? 

Doug


----------

